# Smoked nuts



## steve johnson (Dec 12, 2016)

RHad an attempt at wades nuts the other week and decided they would be better if smoked in some kind of basket, found these on eBay worked a treat only a couple of quid each, winner they're for cooking oven chips in 













image.jpeg



__ steve johnson
__ Dec 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ steve johnson
__ Dec 12, 2016


----------



## wade (Dec 12, 2016)

They look good Steve. I saw them in a local branch of Wilco (a bargain shop in Ashford) and thought that they looked good. Now you have tried them I may go back for some.


----------



## steve johnson (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah ther'e spot on  mate the nuts came out really good thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 12, 2016)

There are *SO* many cheap shots to be had here!  Won't go there!

Great idea Steve.  Good tip!  Thanks for posting.  All jesting aside I haven't tried smoking nuts yet but I LOVE those things!  You can also season them in many different forms which makes them a good choice for snacks at a dinner party; or any type of party.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes they are best smoked in a mesh basket of some sort. Below you can see The nuts in a Weber slotted vegetable roasting basket. I also have a fine perforated stainless steel mesh tray that I use for them.













Chestnuts 5.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 26, 2014


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 13, 2016)

I agree with Danny about how many cheap shots we could get from this post!!!

Steve your Nuts look lovely!

I have some of those non stick mats as well, and they do the job great.


----------

